# Metal Halide Spot Light



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This may be silly, on the side of a building I have to mount some lights very similar to this:









The only attachment point is that 1/2" nipple on the bottom of the fixture. They're 175W MH and they probably weight 10 or 15 pounds. It seems like a heck of a lot of weight to cantilever off of a box cover, which is really the only way it can really be mounted. And this is also an area that gets frequent strong wind.

I'd have to modify the fixtures to add any additional mounting brackets or chains, and that would risk allowing water in. 

How would you do it? I just ask because I can see myself or someone else coming back to repair these stupid things in a couple of years if they break off the box, or break the box off the building.

-John


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Your right John, that would be silly. As soon as the clouds dissipate, I have to put up four more of these. They will not fall off and nobody will have to service them for a very long time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Your right John, that would be silly. As soon as the clouds dissipate, I have to put up four more of these. They will not fall off and nobody will have to service them for a very long time.


 I tried to get LED edison-base lamps for our emergency lighting. $25 a piece, and I only needed 30 of 'em. I got shot down because of the cost, even though they'd probably last the life of the building. 

No way would they let me buy LED spots. But I sure do like that mounting bar. Wish my lights had one.

-John


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Ask your supplier for a trunnion mount for your fixture.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I have seen that setup with a 90 degree ell fitting, along a small length of conduit that was strapped to the building. It gave it additional rigidity with the length of conduit. It's an option, but depending on where it's going will determine how it looks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> This may be silly, on the side of a building I have to mount some lights very similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not tell them that they won't last. Unless you are supplying the fixtures you should not have to worry about jury-rigging, and if you are you should choose the correct mounting. The pipe nipple on the one shown is not for mounting purposes. The manufacturer would have a mounting solution. If they don't, I would not buy them.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually use these types of fittings for the heavier fixtures

http://www.e-conolight.com/parts-accessories/parts-accessories-floodlights.html


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Did a bunch of these a few weeks ago.

Used RAB boxes. 

http://www.rabweb.com/product_line_detail.php?prodline=RNDBOX


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have installed those type with the nipple side up, hanging from a weather proof threaded cover.
I also see them ground mounted threaded into a bell box. I may have installed them like that too but just cant recall for sure.

What are you hanging it on??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, the fixtures are bought and paid for, and my boss wants 'em put in so in they'll go. I just want to be sure this is a quality install.

I also had a difficult time believing that 1/2" nipple was actually the mounting point for the fixture, but there are no screw holes or anything in the directions to suggest they be mounted any other way.



jrannis said:


> What are you hanging it on??


 The problem is these are going on the side of a building with wall-mounted j-boxes, and I need the lights need to illuminate the parking lot next to the building. The boxes are too close to the wall for the light to attach to any of the box hubs. 

Maybe my supply house can get some mounting brackets like _Rich R_ posted.

-John


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> The pipe nipple on the one shown is not for mounting purposes.


Actually that is exactly what it is for.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you do end up using the weather proof boxes for mounting the light fixtures make sure to use the round type weather proof boxes. The threaded holes are actually part of the box and not on a separate flange like the rectangle type.

Like Bob said the threaded nipple is designed to mount it, even with the fancy fittings I posted the mouting point is still going to be the threaded 1/2" fixture nipple. In your case the weak point will be the screws that hold the weather proof cover on. Use the round boxes they have thicker screws also (10-24 I think)


----------



## M22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Im not sure what brand you bought, but if it is Atlas Brand they come with a 3 year warranty amd if it is NSI, they have a 5 year warranty. If the knuckle breaks off in the wind... (doubtful unless its a monsoon) the manufacturer should cover it for years. Drive around, you'll find hundreds of those floods with the same type mounting but always used with a box that takes a threaded 1/2" directly to the box, not the cover.


----------

